# What will it take for you to leave ???



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondering what it will take for you guys and galsto leave ??? Im outta here if its a Cat 3 or bigger. I understand its still a ways off. I told my wife after Ivan we were not staying for another. Of course she will have to be at the hospital, so ill be leaving with just the kids.Dont know if thats worse or the storm ??

Scott


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

ANY storm can be potentially fatal, but your formula is right. Cat. 1 or 2 you should be able to ride out in proper structure. 3 or above the smart thing to do is evcauate.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I wont leave...regardless.

Water level at my house was 4 foot during Ivan, evean if that doubles, I can stay in my house.

Call me crazy. I got a water-proof helmet cam to film the action, that will also protect my noggin from flying debris.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

There are very few safe havens in South Santa Rosa County if a 4 or 5 makes landfall.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

My house in Pace made it thru Dennis and Ivan with minimal damage....it would take an Andrew to get me to go.



Of course, I would send wife, kids and pets packing


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

family goes for a two or better,I have to stay.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing.

It is more trouble to leave and then you can never get back. My house has not flooded for Ivan or Dennis. It is a newer home built with the new codes and I have not lost a shingleor anything. I live about 400 yards or so from Blackwater Bay. Ifa cat 4comes right up Blackwater, I may flood then. But that will probably just be my garage. My house is another 2 feet built up. 

I just hunker down and ride it out. If you go inland, you have to worry about tornados and flooding.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it depends on how far you are from the water. I was in Pass Christian, MS directly after Katrina and was freakin amazed. The water stain on the ceiling of the Wal-Mart on 90 was about 2 feet lower than the Blocks, maybe 30-35 feet high. If we got that surge here, it would be just as devastating. The structures inland were in MUCH better shape, so I would definitely get off the Peninsula if a 4 or 5 hit. My house did great with Ivan, worse with Dennis. I live across from Winn Dixie on 98 in or out of GB.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Cat 3 for me.

Pack up my poles and go Somewhere far away and fish.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I see a lot of XYZ stuff here. I depends on where "Exactly" you live!



I got my stuff together very well after Ivan. I'm not going thru that again, but I'm staying right here.



Stand on generator that powere the whole house, powered by Natural gas and a 100lb a day ice maker for my family.



They thought I was crazy when I told them what I was doing. Now they have changed their mind about that. 



The roofs on my house are now metal. No more shingles flying.



You guys can run all you want. When your sitting on the interstate with the whole family all cranky, I'll be in my living room drinking COLD beer and watching TV.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/26/2008)*Nothing.
> 
> It is more trouble to leave and then you can never get back. My house has not flooded for Ivan or Dennis. It is a newer home built with the new codes and I have not lost a shingleor anything. I live about 400 yards or so from Blackwater Bay. Ifa cat 4comes right up Blackwater, I may flood then. But that will probably just be my garage. My house is another 2 feet built up.
> 
> I just hunker down and ride it out. If you go inland, you have to worry about tornados and flooding.




:withstupid

besides, if you leave you need to leave early or else you will ride the storm out stuck on the interstate. And, the majority of Ivan deaths was hundreds of miles east due to tornados. I live a good 30-40 miles inland so storm surge is not an issue. I'll probably hunker down. Got the genator adn a few cans of gas. Probably move into the camper after the storm and just view it as a camping trip.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We don't leave, we rode out Opal and it was a Cat 4 when it made landfall. I guess you just get used to it over the years. We have my father-in-law's home in the country that is definitely a safe place to stay if we had to leave, but we never leave the area. I have to stay at work because we activate our E.O.C. and cannot leave. But we are in a Bunker while we are working through the storm. Be safe is all I can offer for advice, especially if there is a family member that is a special needs person requiring electricity for oxygen or life support.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

> *inshorecatch (8/26/2008)*family goes for a two or better,I have to stay.


I'm with inshorecatch... If it were a cat 5++,I would leave S. Santa Rosa for my buddy that built a fortess in Pensacola. I just hope I would be sober enough to make it. We start sing "Riding the storm" about 100 miles out:banghead :banghead


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Worry about the tornado - I do not accept blow jobs from a Cat 1.

Run.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to stay regaurdless. Company says it will pay to send my family anywhere within reason and pay for it. Kathy ain't leaving her cats though. We are on high ground in Crestucky. House fared pretty well last time. Got me a new roof thanks to a small twister. But, gotta keep gas flowing for John Q Public and FPL. Therefore I stay.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

No highways for us but being as we are new here any thing cat 3 or above means we hit the skies and head north... JOE<DIV id=previewItemDiv>







</DIV>


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Haha...a direct order, that's what! LOL


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not leaving,it doesn't matter how big one gets. I'de ride out a cat five if I got the chance.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, this might be the first one I'll miss as I'm TDY thru about the 14th. 



Been talking to the family and getting stuff setup right now. Propane filled up and cooking the venison from this winter (only thing I care about in the freezer) 



My house is built like a brick [email protected] house. - and 23' > MSL. My guess is they'll stay and work the issues. If I lived lower or in an area flood able from the sea I would ABSOLUTELY beat feet.



http://www.rebuildnwf.org/about-us/the-video.php Pick your player and watch it. 



Brings back some good memories right? 



:doh 

Stressless



OBTW IF one comes in a CAT 5 it won't be a pussy like Ivan remember your math: 














Where v = speed or velocity Note that this is squared at incremental increase Ivan 125 MPH whereas a Cat 5 155+MPH an increase of only 30 MPH or 24% but that effect squared *is/will be/has been *the killer.



Ivan = 13' surge

Katernia = 27' surge 



That's the difference. Add 14' of water on top of where Ivan stopped and just stop and think about it a minute. Do you really want to be around for that?



Surge Source: US Department of Commerce, "Service Assessment: Hurricane Katrina August 23-31, 2005" (June 2006), pp. 10/16, NOAA?s National Weather Service, Silver Spring, MD, web: NWS-Katrina-PDF: page 7 (storm surge 26-28 ft), p. 50: "Appendix C: Tornado Reports Associated with Hurricane Katrina" (62 tornadoes).



Cat 5 =


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Got two generators capable of running my entire house and 700 +/- gallons of fuel on site. The fuel is at my barn way the hell away from the house. Also have a Husky chain saw and a tractor with a front end loader, truck is 4wd.



I have too many people (elderly) depending on me to go away they can't leave except to come to MY house (Long story). Also, I own quite a bit of commercial RE in the area (some occupied by national tenants) I have to be able to respond. Quickly. 



Only one tree that could cause any damage to the house and I got an estimate on getting the overhanging limbs cut 3 months ago. I told the guy to go ahead, he kept promising and promising. Of course, now I wish I would have got someone else to cut it.



NC


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i ain't goin nowhere....to many theiv'n bastards :hoppingmadout there just waitin on people to leave your home unattended.......i'm more worried about a tornado than a hurricane


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I live in Navy Point , about 300 yds. from the water , and during Ivan , the water mark came about 80 yds. from my driveway ... my street is the highest elevation in the neighborhood on the topography map , my yard rises above the street by nearly 3 feet , and my house is off grade , another 3 feet above the yard ... these houses in this neighborhood have mostly 6x6 trusses , they way they were built in the 40's and 50's , so they are STRONG ... had no problems during Ivan whatsoever , but my Insurance agent told me if it were ever to catch fire , it would go up in no time ... so that being said , it would take a direct hit with a Cat 5 to make me even consider leaving my Home ... got a Generator , Gas , Food , Plywood for the doors and windows , LOTS of bullets , and a neighborhood full of good friends :letsdrink ... why would I leave ?? :letsparty


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

IF I RUN OUT OF BEER!:letsdrink


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Nothin, can't be scared baby. And the overtime money aint bad.

During Ivan we stayed in Magnolia Springs in a house built in the early 1900's watching the windows and doors bowing, pretty neat looking.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I will never leave!! My house in Pensacola is 3 miles away from the bay and we lost a few shingles during ivan and not a scratch after dennis. If you recall the army corp of engineers shut down every major bridge in and out of pensacola for about 5 days. Obviously no I-10 traffic east and none once you reached the alabama line going west, hwy 90 was shut down too, in others words you couldnt get back to your home for a week. So gather what you need hunker down and make the best of it when its all over!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

no lack of testosterone 'round here. 

Surfed during Juan

Sat on the porch during Erin

Had a pregnant wife and every inlaw i know in the house during Opal (er, but i was in texas the day she hit)

Just missed Georges

Did the SMART thing and evacuated the family from our neighborhood in ground zero for Ivan

Slept through Dennis

Towed the boat back from Galveston to P'cola during Katrina

with that being said, i'll be glad to drive, fly, walk or crawl in evacuation from a storm--if need be. i'm certainly man enough to say so. but, i'll let the storm tell me what to do. Saw first hand what Ivan did to my less fortunate neighbors. Saw first hand what Katrina did to Mississippi--and what 'people' did in New Orleans. Saw first hand the aftermath of what Andrew far inland in So FL.

I'll be glad to serve hurricanes over ice during some storms, but I'll buy plane tickets to wherever safe, if the storm dictates.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

talked to a guy here int he office who lived at ground zero for katrina. They left and spent the storm in a hotel in Mobile. mobile? why there? Spent 8 hours on interstate to get that far from ground zero.

thats why I won't leave. If I'm going to leave, I'll have to do it now.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (8/26/2008)*I'm not leaving,it doesn't matter how big one gets. I'de ride out a cat five if I got the chance.


Can I come get your boats and guns before the Cat 5? I'll keep them for you to come pick-up afterwards. :shedevil


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

yesterday, i bought 20 sheets of 7/16" ODB (Lowes @ $6.18 each - not bad) to start cutting on them to make my window and door hurricane shutters. the thing that kills me are the plywood hurricane clips. 20-clips at $30 a bag? ouch. i'm needing 3 bags. uff.

picked up a pristine coleman 5250watt generator today that a guy bought after Katrina and never used. the subaru 13hp engine purrs, and it has good power output. i picked it up for $300. new is $600. he just finished up the install on a whole-house generac so he doesn't need this one anymore.

this afternoon, i'm looking at two used 5000BTU window units in Fairhope that i can probably pick up for about $100 total. 

between being safe w/ the windows covered, having power to keep the fridge and freezers going, keeping the lights on, and having a few creature comforts like fans and at least SOME AC, hopefully we'll be OK.

tomorrow i'm stocking up on gas. i'll top off my (6) 5-gallon gas cans and go put at least another 20-gallons in the boat as reserves. 

me and the boys are going to ride things out here in fairhope. my wife has to go into work and stay at the hospital once things are immenent, so i'm just going to stay close. our house is new, built under the new building code, so i really don't have much to worry about. my parents house (about 10-years old now) went thru ivan as a direct hit (eye wall passed directly over the house) here and only lost one piece of vinyl siding. they were without power for 8 days though, and w/ two little ones, that would be enough to drive us crazy for sure.

i also just went to HD at lunch - boy that was a mistake. picked up a 16" chainsaw "just in case", some extension cords for the generator, some male plugs for some homebrew adapters for powering circuits in the house, along with the $100-worth of ply-clips. 

can you tell i was a boy scout?







moving back down here sure can be expensive... just getting all prepped up will run me about $1k after it's all said and done even with the "smart shopping" i've been able to do, but i'll be ready NEXT TIME, and that is damn-near priceless.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bamachem (8/27/2008)*
> 
> tomorrow i'm stocking up on gas. i'll top off my (6) 5-gallon gas cans and go put at least another 20-gallons in the boat as reserves.


check your rated fuel comsumption. You might find that gas won't last long if your run 24/7


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AUradar (8/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bamachem (8/27/2008)*
> ...


yeah, i checked, andit's 10-hours at half load for a 5-gallon tank.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bamachem (8/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *AUradar (8/27/2008)*yeah, i checked, andit's 10-hours at half load for a 5-gallon tank.
> ...


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, i'm thinking that i'll run it about 3-4 hours on and at least 2 or 3 off during the day, and then try to keep the freezer and fridge on for at least 4 hours right before bed, pack some frozen water bottles in the fridge, and then let them sit all night. i'll also hit the bedrooms w/ the window AC units some in the evenings to pull the heat out before settling in for the evening. 1/2 gal per hour, and i'll have 30-gallons in cans, 20-30 gallons in the boat, plus about 40-ish gallons in the two vehicles that i could siphon some if needed. at least we'll be comfortable and we won't be hungry since i've also got two full propane bottles for the grill along w/ a natural gas stove...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

If you connect your generator directly to the electrical panal, you will use less fuel. Long extension cords produce a drop in power, thus requirring more amperage, thus more load.

I pull the electric meter from my meter box. Use 10' of #6/50amp three strand wire. Use 50 amp battery clamps. The generator is a 5550, 30 amp. After the battery clamps / aligator clamps are in place use many ite wraps to make sure it will not move, like if someone trips on the wire during re-fueling. The start the generator. Turn on appliances until the genertor breaker trips. You now know what is too much to turn on at one time, then back off. But if you are going to run it - use it. 

After Ivan I ran two refrigerators, freeze, any light in the house and then my 200 volt pool pump to pump down the pool, remove sheds and trees, patch the liner with cut pieces of blow up floats, then re-fill pool with water from the well, also ran off the gen. 

The direct 50 amp connection on a 30 amp gen will provide maximium power to your home. The power you use throughout the home is all protected by house wiring - so it is safe. If a malfunction is to occur - it will be outside - between the gen and the panel. But I have never seen one. Extension cords ran every where through out the home is a FIRE hazard. Low voltage, high amperage, over heated 14 gauge extension cords and a closed door on the cord. Bad mix.

Learn to power your house fomr the exterior and use your house wiring - this is as safe as you can get - unless you have an electrician to instal the switch box on your houe. Then you just plug the gen into the switch box, pull the lever and power up. But that avenue takes fore thought.

And please do not put the gen in the garage, many people have died doing so.

BE SAFE !!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BananaTom (8/27/2008)*If you connect your generator directly to the electrical panal, you will use less fuel. Long extension cords produce a drop in power, thus requirring more amperage, thus more load.
> 
> I pull the electric meter from my meter box. Use 10' of #6/50amp three strand wire. Use 50 amp battery clamps. The generator is a 5550, 30 amp. After the battery clamps / aligator clamps are in place use many ite wraps to make sure it will not move, like if someone trips on the wire during re-fueling. The start the generator. Turn on appliances until the genertor breaker trips. You now know what is too much to turn on at one time, then back off. But if you are going to run it - use it.
> 
> ...


It is also the illegal and most dangerous way to power your home. The bold, red portion of your post is the only way you should be hooking up a generator to your home wiring.I am not just saying that because I install the switches. But because it can kill someone if not done right.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

So - how much does the switch cost - installed.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Agreed. And plugging your generator in the wrong way can make it backfeed and becomedangerous for linemen working on the lines.

Either get a switch installed by an electrician or use 10 or 12 gauge extension cords.

You could be held liable if somebody gets hurt or killed because you plugged in a generator into your electrical system the wrong way.

Actually I went to Tallahassee for Dennis and Ivan and didn't have any problem at all with traffic going and just a little coming back.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BananaTom (8/27/2008)*So - how much does the switch cost - installed.


Jon's work is top notch and very affordable. I won't quote a price for him, but he did mine, and several other forum members' houses for a very fair price.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FelixH (8/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *BananaTom (8/27/2008)*So - how much does the switch cost - installed.
> ...






Same Here


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i still have my plywood from ivan and filled my gas cans today. my house was built in 1927 and has been through everything that you can think of( even termites). ivan only got about 12 shingles and i've put on a better roof since then. i'll be right here! so if anyone comes to try and remove any of my belongings i got somtin for em, it's makes big hloes in ya and it's loud.

see the rest of ya when ya get back.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BananaTom (8/27/2008)*So - how much does the switch cost - installed.


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>It is $335 installed for everything as long as I can install it right next to your meter box. 

http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic659-55-1.aspx#bm169711

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions or want me to come take a look. My advice and trip to come look is always free.

Felix and Rusty, 

Thanks for the kind words. :letsdrink


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

"It is also the illegal and most dangerous way to power your home. The bold, red portion of your post is the only way you should be hooking up a generator to your home wiring.I am not just saying that because I install the switches. But because it can kill someone if not done right."

Also make sure as the post above states, and be legal... hire a licensed electrician that pulls the correctpermits, because if the work was done without the proper license and permits with inspections, the person operating the generator could be held liable in a civil court as well as criminally if someone gets hurt...plus if the county or power company does a cross check of whole house transfer switch verses permits pulled that could lead to problems for the illegal hookup as well.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah; all this "I will never leave" bs machismo. A good friend drowned in his attic just down the road during Katrina.

Keep the beer cold!

On the bright side you would be a casualty and not deemed a suicide. There are many Katrina widows who were married to brave macho guys who stayed to ride out the storm. You know their children are proud.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *barefootin (8/27/2008)*Yeah; all this "I will never leave" bs machismo. A good friend drowned in his attic just down the road during Katrina.
> 
> Keep the beer cold!
> 
> On the bright side you would be a casualty and not deemed a suicide. There are many Katrina widows who were married to brave macho guys who stayed to ride out the storm. You know their children are proud.


I am sorry about your friend. It's not about being macho. Everyone's situation is different where they are at. No on can call another guy on here macho or stupid for staying if you do not know their situation. Unless you leave 2-3 days in advance, you will more than likely be stuck on an interstate somewhere with hurricane force winds blowing. AND YOU ARE IN A FREAKING CAR. Not many people can leave their job 2-3 days in advance etc.... So there is no need for the name calling on here.

A sturdy house inland with minimal tree surroundsis the safest place and plan of action vs. leaving in my opinion. But that is just MY OPINION after riding out many.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as we are a hair shy of amageddon, I will not leave again. I think it was more dangerous spending 15 hours on I-10 and drinking 20 red bulls to stay awakewhile running from Ivan. I guess if it gets really bad I'll bring the dog and the guns in the bathroom and sit in the bathtub with the bike helmet on.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

JON, 

You are *right,* I am *wrong*, 

Can you make it happen now, I sure would appreciate it.

I sent a PM.



I want it NOW!!!

<U>Thanks</U>

_Tom_


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

No name calling from me.

I left my house to a neighbor's whose house was on stilts at about 2'. We called our neighborat the end of the street and he answered that he would be over directly. 20 minutes later the water was at 6' at our houses and no answer at our other neighbors house. It seems the water came in at 15' at his house just 3 doors down and on the same elevation. Thats just the way it goes...........

I have ridden out many storms from Block Island to South Padre and I always stayed.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

When a good size one hits I have no choice but to ride it out at work... Forced in :banghead

I did ride out Ivan at my house in Pace and only lost a couple of tabs on the roof but it did get a little hairy when the twister came through the back yard... Ya'll remember the video of the guy in florida town that stayed and ended up with nothing left of his house but the top floor he was on and he filmed the whole thing.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

All your guys check list in your "hurricane disaster aftermath prepardness kit" are missing an all important item. 

Extra loaded magizines.

Aint nobody walkin off with my dive gear or bigscreen tv's!:blownaway

Now any of my neighbors goods if they are not here to protect there property.

After dennis, cornered a guy in my neighbors backyard at nite.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (8/28/2008)*All your guys check list in your "hurricane disaster aftermath prepardness kit" are missing an all important item.
> 
> Extra loaded magizines.


nope, stocked up before fay. Although I perfer buckshot. Just something about a pump shot gun and the sound it makes chambering a round.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Living on a generator sucks!! We're going to Disney World. Call me when the power comes back on.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

After Ivan the peace and quiet was beautiful at night (lots a chainsaws and work in the daylight) - milky way right there and no light pollution - crazy nice.



After Dennis (everybody got "smart" and bought generators) the f'ng racket from all the generators was obnoxious as hell, worse then the storm. 



Figure out how much you really have in groceries and how much to spend in gas and a genset. Toss the milk and such after day one and use the genset to cool/dehumidify for a bit in the evening and turn it off. You'll save a $ or two.



:grouphug

Stressless


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *AUradar (8/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (8/28/2008)*All your guys check list in your "hurricane disaster aftermath prepardness kit" are missing an all important item.
> ...




just like my 30/06 does.... :usaflag


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

im going to surf before it makes land fall..... an i live on gadsden... i think ill be alright.......im going to have both coolers loaded with ice food and many silver bullets...im gonna have a jolly time


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

i like a 308....i dare someone to try this house.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

My neighbor and I stayed in our homes during Ivan and a good thing it was. Around 8:00 A. M. a older and a younger man came by ourstreet and claimed they were "the tree men" after we asked what they were doing here. They had one chain saw and no ladder in their open trailer. The younger man acted real nervous.

I am staying until they can get better at showing where the storm will be coming in.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Not considering the storm surge, it is a gamble as to where that 10 mile wide or so Eastern eyewall comes through in a Cat 3 or better. Ivan completely destroyed everything on my place in Western Escambia County while family members in Pace saw little to no damage. I hear people say they rode out Opal, Dennis, and Ivan so bring it on, but unless you were in that narrow swath of hell on earth, you did not endure the real fury of any of those storms. Not even close.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

12 year old thread


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It is a 12 year old thread but quite pertinent at this time. I am sure that there are a lot of folks wondering if they should stay or leave if the storm number increases. There are a lot of new folks in the area that have not experienced this.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

A cat 3 = I’m headed for some big city inland to ride it out in style. If looters ransack the house everything in insured, I’ll probably being paying a deductible anyways so what’s the difference? I’ll let the coasties or Cajun navy save some poor soul who thought they were tough enough to make it instead. Not worth the risk in my book, but that’s your call.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> 12 year old thread


Seems to be more and more common. I guess we've become so desperate for traffic that the owners have had to resort to dredging up old threads to re-run. At least this one is somewhat pertinent. Most of the ones I see in the "Recommended Reading" section below each topic are for stuff people had for sale 10, 12 or 15 years ago or long-expired discussions between members that have either left, been banned, or died.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate all the tropical stuff. Yes all the tough guys say they are no big deal just like a thunderstorm. Tornados spin off all the tropical stuff everytime. And those can't be predicted. I was here for erin, opal, ivan, Dennis . Ivan sucked pretty bad. When I walked outside at sun up to go to work the devastation was unreal. Not a single leaf left on a tree, trees down everywhere and roofs off of houses. Piles of insulation to. The pressure changed so quickly during that storm, at 1 point we put all the mattreses in tha hallway and tried to get some sleep. Until the door in the carport blew open. It was deadbolted shut and didn't damage the door jam. The sounds of the storm through the night were down right scary. Sally was a high end cat. 2. Watching the trees sway waiting for one to fall on the house wasnt to fun. But now that I'm married with 2 kids I have that to think about as well. Ive about decided if its a cat 3 we are leaving. We are at work during the storm waiting for it to be somewhat safe to begin. But they can kiss my ass, I will be back the moment I can. Rather be alive then worry about a job. Sure aint staying if its a 4 or higher. I dont have anything to prove to people how macho I am because I stayed for a major hurricane 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It's really simple. Drive a little ways, have some fun, come back and deal with what was. You can't make much of a difference anyways. Safe, not sorry.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

For those that choose to stay, I hope that it doesn't turn into a life or death decision for you. One cannot appreciate the destructive power of nature until you have witnessed the total annihilation of a category 5 storm.


----------

